# Yoder Pellet Grill



## raw10628 (May 23, 2004)

Anyone have a Yoder Pellet Grill? I have a Traeger Jr Elite currently and have been loving the pellet smoker over the last few months. I now want to sell my offset and buy a larger pellet smoker and have been leaning towards the Yoder because of it's heavy duty construction. Seems to be a great pit. I'm looking at the 640, and just want to get opinions from anyone that might have one.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

I just bought my first pellet grill a Traeger and I love it! The Yoder looks awesome and we'll constructed


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Man I'd like to pull trigger on a 640 too.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

I sold my stick burner and bought a Blazn' Grill Works Grand Slam, really happy with it.


----------



## fattrout (Jun 19, 2013)

i have a MAK ONE STAR and couldnt be happier.


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

I am picking up my new YS640 today! I can't wait. I haven't slept for two nights. Like a kid on Christmas eve! :bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## raw10628 (May 23, 2004)

driftfish20 said:


> I am picking up my new YS640 today! I can't wait. I haven't slept for two nights. Like a kid on Christmas eve! :bounce::bounce::bounce:


Let us know how you like it. Did you buy it at NorWest Appliance? Stopped by there on Friday to check them out and think I'm going to pick one up here in the next couple of weeks. Very well built and seem to be rock solid just like everyone says.


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Yes, Stephen at NorWest was very helpful! I passed a guy coming out as I was walking in and said by a Yoder! Was that you? Cooking 2 pork tenderloins and some wings right now, ribs going on later! Easy to use and clean!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltwaterfisherman (Jan 5, 2014)

I bought a Rec Tec about 3 months ago and we love it. Even my wife will cook on it. They also have 0% finance.

http://www.rectecgrills.com/


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

FYI, another deciding factor other than pure quality is the Yoder is made in the USA! :flag::flag::flag:


----------



## Treysdaddy (Oct 4, 2010)

This is another time 2cool has cost me money ... My Yoder ys640 and competition cart is being delivered tomorrow. I got it at Norwest. I've been staying up late watching youtube videos. 

I had been exclusively looking for a stick burner on a trailer. In my mind, I am a competition cook that will go around the state and country to competitions, stay up all night, nurse a fire and make adjustments as needed. I came to the realization that I am actually a backyard cook that usually only has time to throw meat on after work and take it off sometime the next morning. The Yoder seems like it will fit the bill for what I need.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Treysdaddy said:


> This is another time 2cool has cost me money ... My Yoder ys640 and competition cart is being delivered tomorrow. I got it at Norwest. I've been staying up late watching youtube videos.
> 
> I had been exclusively looking for a stick burner on a trailer. In my mind, I am a competition cook that will go around the state and country to competitions, stay up all night, nurse a fire and make adjustments as needed. I came to the realization that I am actually a backyard cook that usually only has time to throw meat on after work and take it off sometime the next morning. The Yoder seems like it will fit the bill for what I need.


You will love it. I got rid of my trailer pit soon after getting my RecTec. Having a drink while watching it work ain't a bad way to pass the time... plus no need to stockpile wood anymore.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Haute Pursuit said:


> You will love it. I got rid of my trailer pit soon after getting my RecTec. Having a drink while watching it work ain't a bad way to pass the time... plus no need to stockpile wood anymore.


Do you see and taste a big difference in smoke since switching over? I'm a stick burner contemplating making the switch to a ys640, but can't seem to give up the thought of losing flavor and color.


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

I don't have a yoder-but I have better color and smoke flavor on a consistent basis with my pellet cooker than with my stick burning offset. I am trying to eliminate my pipe pit from my inventory - just don't know if I can get any cash or if I have to give it away to have it disappear. The consistency, quality and frequency of use have all improved with the acquisition of a pellet grill. My wife asks me to smoke more and more because I don't have the occasional "oops-that didn't turn out so good" cooks.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

jreynolds said:


> Do you see and taste a big difference in smoke since switching over? I'm a stick burner contemplating making the switch to a ys640, but can't seem to give up the thought of losing flavor and color.


The only difference in flavor is that it is slightly less of a smoke taste. It has it, but its not as dominant of a flavor. I actually prefer it that way over my stick burner. The other big difference for me is that it takes a lot less time for a finished product. I think the constant 220 deg temps with almost no spikes or drops in temp is the reason it cooks faster. The bark is just as good as the stick burner on my RecTec.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> The only difference in flavor is that it is slightly less of a smoke taste. It has it, but its not as dominant of a flavor. I actually prefer it that way over my stick burner. The other big difference for me is that it takes a lot less time for a finished product. I think the constant 220 deg temps with almost no spikes or drops in temp is the reason it cooks faster. The bark is just as good as the stick burner on my RecTec.


Same here I am sold on my new Traeger
I like the constant Temps and the light smoke flavor is perfect


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

I love my pellet grill, but sure miss the smell of a stick burner. For some reason the pellet smoke doesn't smell anything like what they're made of, though the taste is still there.


----------

